# Lift master 1/3 hp garage door opener



## Kbrodsky (Apr 29, 2010)

Garage door does not stay shut pops back up unless remote button is pushed a second time. I have tried to adjust force up/ down with no results. There is no obstacle in laser eye. Any ideas of what else I can try ?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Lazer eye bumped out of alignment with one another - or dirty?


----------



## Kbrodsky (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you tell me the best way to re align eyes?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kbrod,
It sounds like your down travel is letting the door travel too far. When it hits the floor, the motor is still pushing the door down and thinks it is hitting something and reverses itself. Try backing off the down travel adjustment a quarter of a turn at a time. 
Also check your down force adjustment. It may be set too light. Try turning it up about a 1/16 of a turn at a time. When you change this setting, you need to check to see if the door still reverses itself when it does actually strike an object. I usually try to stop the door when it is about elbow height by grabbing the bottom. If the down force it set properly, it should reverse itself. If you can't stop it with one hand, it is set too tight. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kbrodsky (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I adjusted the travel & up and down force, cleaned and aligned eyes. Still having the problem of the door going back up. Any thoughts?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kb,
Try this link to liftmasters site for your 1/3 hp opener. Go to page 23 and read the couple of sections on adjustments. 
http://www.liftmaster.com/pdfdocs/114A3077.pdf

Go through there procedures and check your setting one more time. Is your opener making a clicking noise when the door reverses and/or the led lights on the electric eyes flashing? The eyes normally are lit solid. When something breaks the beam, they flash. If there is a problem in the opener itself, they may flash a trouble code. If your door is reversing and the leds on the eyes aren't flashing, it sounds like you need more down force or your down travel limit is still letting the door travel too far. Did you unhook the opener from the door and operate the door manually to see if there are any spots where it binds or doesn't travel smoothly? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kbrodsky (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I let you know how it goes. I noticed both eyed have a solid green light. I'm pretty sure one should be amber. Is that correct?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kb,
I just had to go out and look at mine. One is green, one amber. Depends on how old your opener is though. Mine is less than a year. Some of the older models used green eyes on both. I wouldn't worry about the color so much, as long as they are lit solid, they should be seeing each other.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kbrodsky (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it, Thanks Mike was actually the up travel adjustment


----------

